# A few from near  Popayan (a town in Colombia)



## davholla (Oct 31, 2017)

This went explore on flickr but I thought it was one of the worst of the 20 or so images I have posted in the last few days (only posting a few of them here)



Moth IMG_6366 by davholla2002, on Flickr

I much prefered this but no one else did - it has hairy feet !



Moth IMG_6346 by davholla2002, on Flickr

I was a bit worried about taking this



Wasp IMG_6499 by davholla2002, on Flickr
I have been to Colombia several times and never seen clearwings but this time I got lucky



Clearwing IMG_6401 by davholla2002, on Flickr

A jumping spider



Spider IMG_6485 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## Donde (Nov 2, 2017)

Like the spider showing  its many eyes.


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 2, 2017)

Great set.


----------



## BrentC (Nov 2, 2017)

Nice.  I like that clearwing, very cool.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 2, 2017)

You have some pretty cool shots here. I like the hairy moth too, but I believe the wasp pic is my favorite.


----------



## davholla (Nov 3, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> You have some pretty cool shots here. I like the hairy moth too, but I believe the wasp pic is my favorite.


Thank you, it was the first time I had been brave enough to photograph it.  I made sure my wife was not looking (she might have disagreed) and that the chair I was standing on was stable and moved slowly).


----------



## davholla (Nov 3, 2017)

BrentC said:


> Nice.  I like that clearwing, very cool.


Thank you


----------



## Steven Dillon (Nov 8, 2017)

Nice, I like the clearwing the best.


----------

